# People's budgets



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I must admit, last year was an eye opener and I could've easily walked away with a car full if my budget wasn't stoping me! Lesson learnt, this year I'll be well prepared :thumb:

What about everyone else?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I was quite surprised how little I spent actually


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Budget for however much you can comfortably spend 

Dont think i will be there but if i can i will see if i can get a flex


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Can't wait to get me teeth/ wallet into it


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ongoing said:


> Can't wait to get me teeth/ wallet into it


Haha, same here.

There is nothing I really need though. That, of course, might change. "Kid in a sweet shop" springs to mind....


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

£5000! Lol:lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

im hoping to go for the first time this year...is it any cheaper there??


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

If I go I think I'll be dipping into my budget getting and staying the night before. :lol:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Well as I'm not going on holiday this year now  i can save more towards this


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't really notice any real savings against online retailers, when I was there last year.

Budget for Waxstock 2013, is zero. Mainly because I'm not going :lol:

Spent my allocation of funds for detailing equipment over the last few months, so all I need now is some sunny weather to use it all.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

good look with getting the sunny weather


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i had a list last year and bought all the things i needed. 

Only stupid thing what i did was buy from the manufacturers first to then find out the resellers after were actually cheaper. So bought more bits  

its always good to have a budget in mind though.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

No idea, the wife will let me know nearer the time.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Last year i set myself around £100 and got lots for its as i needed alot of small bits and bobs brushes towels etc 

The main issue i had was nothing was priced so it was very hard to see who was cheapest, I know it sounds tight but the more i save the more i can buy  

i plan to buy alot more from AS didnt know to much about them last year but will be spending a small fortune there this year.

I also spent around £25 on the charity corner got some amazing deals, 75% full 3m extra fine for £3 and a tool bag same as the dodo juice one for £2 few pads and other bits n bobs


----------



## welshtony (Mar 14, 2013)

I just buy bits and bobs as I need them and if I can afford them.

Going to be expensive for me soon as I am almost out of all my detailing stuff :/


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

if only i knew how to multi quote lol, you have all near enough said what i need to

i also want to buy more from autosmart this year, but theres still more meguiars stuff i want (not that i have enough already) plus theres a few other products i want to try

i spent arount £70 last year, no idea what ill spend this year, trying to save to take the kids to legoland in august, ill probably go round all the stalls and see what theyre selling what i want for and compare, then get what i want


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Spent nothing at Waxstock last year, I have enough detailing gear to keep my cars looking well for years, so I wont be budgeting any money for spending at it this coming year either...


----------



## Bang Tidy (Aug 21, 2012)

The main budget will be on beer the night before


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Bang Tidy said:


> The main budget will be on beer the night before


Sounds like a plan :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Unsure yet until the weekend arrives , last year I was lucky I sold a lot junk on eBay and pocketed myself £100 to help towards my monies. Unfort I won't get that again for this year. I've had abit of luck in the week thought. Found a receipt to hand into work for £60 that forgot all about from last year so I'm allowing for that bonus money


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have all i could ever need but that never stops me for long im afraid.

Set a budget and a little buffer if needed.

Got all i wanted from autosmart including 25lt of xls.

Still got afew extra bits but held to my budget, near as.

Spent a deal of time at Dave KG table and just met up with a few members for a bit of a chat.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Honestly i know theres a few bits and bobs i need, so im budgeting for those essentials (around £40 worth). Then just taking it as i go. Sure i will prob end up spending more. Although that said im struggling to think of what else i actually need at the moment. Ah well lets leave that up to poor judgement / impulse buying :wall::wall::wall:


----------

